# XAMPP x64?



## fac3l3ss (29. Oktober 2009)

Ich wollte nun auch auf meinem neuen PC XAMPP installieren, doch ich musste mit Entsetzen feststellen, das es XAMPP nicht für x64 gibt...
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit XAMPP unter x64 (Windows Vista/7) zu betreiben?


----------



## midnight (29. Oktober 2009)

Naja die 32er Version sollte doch auch laufen, oder?

so far


----------



## DarkMo (29. Oktober 2009)

tut sie. witzigerweise brauch man sie sogar nur einmal zu installieren. klingt komisch? erklärung: ^^

ich hab ja xp un 7 laufen. unter xp habsch xampp installiert und später war ich in 7 und da hat er auch automatisch xamp angelegt! funzt auch alles tip top. einziges prob: die beiden xampp-ordner muss man halt bei bedarf selber synchronisieren. es sei denn, irgendwer kennt nen kuhles tool, welches sowas automatisch macht ^^ also 2 ordner angeben, wo der eine immer aufm stand des 2. gebracht wird. dat wär dabei noch goil.


----------



## fac3l3ss (29. Oktober 2009)

Dann ist es ein anderes Softwareproblem, der Apache und MySQL wollen einfach nicht starten... Ist eigentlich auch nicht so wichtig


----------



## nfsgame (30. Oktober 2009)

wenn Apache nicht startet, dann blockiert irgendein anderes Programm Port 80. Guck mal mit dem beigelegten Tool welches das ist.


----------



## Myar (30. Oktober 2009)

Eventuello als Tipp. Ich habe xampp auf nem USB Stick. Ohne Installtion. damit kann ich xampp auf jedem Rechner nutzen  Auch unter jedem OS.. zumindest jedem Windows.

ist ganz praktisch seine datenbanken und webseiten immer dabei haben zu können


----------



## Kadauz (30. Oktober 2009)

Skype blockiert den Apache Port.


----------



## zcei (31. Oktober 2009)

Ouh das mit Skype ist gut zu wissen 

Wenn ihr zwei OS  benützt würde ich die "portable" Verison nehmen und auf einer Partition speichern, wo beide OS drauf zugreifen können  Dann kann man mit relativen Pfadangaben (merkt ihr nix von) arbeiten und man hat nur einmal XAMPP auffem PC.

MfG zcei


----------



## Akkuschrauber (31. Oktober 2009)

Unter Windows gibts den Aktenkoffer. Den legt man einfach an und immer wenn man ihn öffnet, synchroniesiert er automatisch die Dateien.


----------



## Melcat (1. November 2009)

Benutzt doch einfach Xampplite ist dann eine portable version


----------

